# driving licence help



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

help out in spain coin area just got email from home i need to renew my photo end of march but wont be home till may any ideas £17.50 what a rip off wont have internet access for tow or three days thanks for any help ken


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

*licence*

hiya,

is there anywhere you can get the application sent to, and get a couple of passport photos done, then send it over to them to renew, on the other hand you could give them a call/email(dvla) and explain that you are abroad and will do it asap on return.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: licence*



wm1918 said:


> you could give them a call/email(dvla) and explain that you are abroad and will do it asap on return.


That won't wash, so not worth even trying. It's a legal requirement which I agree isn't particularly obvious to most. There's no reason why this can't be dealt with remotely, if the form is forwarded to Spain for completion & signature, and posted back to the UK along with the photos.



drumshade said:


> what a rip off


Why is it a rip-off? You applied for the licence to drive in the first place, and it's part of the process of complying with the licence requirements. Everything's a rip-off if you want everything for free. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Not Making it Easier*

I've just completed my 10 year renewal -you'll also need to send your 'paper' copy in addition to your old photo one - set me to thinking - where the ***** did I put that ??

Harry


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

you can do it online, using your passport photo all you have to do is fill the form in online, hey presto its done, go to the dvla site and follow , how to renew dl on line


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry might of got it wrong ,thats to change your dl to a photo one, might be worth a try though, dennis


----------

